# the best ways to restore the whole glandular system



## Astaroth (Nov 24, 2010)

the best ways to restore the whole glandular system                       what they are?


..so... what the best ways to restore your own gh release at pituitary are,once u get to stop gh cycles and don't get to restore it for almost 3 years?   
          peptides?  

how long of a time should  get u to be on peptides in order to restore a gh deficiency which last for almost 3 years(for 2008)?


also:  supposing the same question i want do also about thyroid. yes, i assume to own thyroid issue too,since in 2008 i used T4 cycles too,then i didn't get to restore my own T4 release at thyroid for 2008.
so what should i do now? should i use guggulsterones or a supplement as OxyElite by USP Pro?


so the point is : 



i need to restore eithr my own gh release at pituitary or my T4 release at thyroid

what do i do?                 

the third point is relate about estrogens and androgens. 3 years ago,i used Testosterone as Sustanon and Deca too,so i assume to have a T deficiency too. what the best way to restore HPTA ? Clomid+HCG? i read Clomid can be a bit toxic on liver.
so,what the best way is?  Teslac?           (and what about restore estrogens too?......i assume thoose medicines will get to restore only own androgens right production ...but what about 'how to get to restore estrogens release too'?


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

There was this one drug that restarts everything and an article on it called tryptoline??? I dont think that is how you spell it grrr...


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 25, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> There was this one drug that restarts everything and an article on it called tryptoline??? I dont think that is how you spell it grrr...



is this?:* it's also know how tetrahydro-β-carboline* and *tetrahydronorharmane*


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 25, 2010)

i wanna post in other forum too in order to get more info about that 'tryptoline'.  
i wanna get some infos also about the small non-peptide molecule MK-0677 (i read its effect at pituitary is able to last 6 hours!)
and p-GH too.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 25, 2010)

No, it was in an article on a steroid blog site..
Still trying to think on it.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 26, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> No, it was in an article on a steroid blog site..
> Still trying to think on it.




well i got to see it into wikipedia and on the net in generally. maybe i have not understand it very well,but maybe it get to lower gh ..i don't sure. i've tried to stick the page ,but forum don't permit me to put links. i'm only a new member. now u give me 8000 oints,i'll try this afternoon. now i stay into a library and they permit u to surf in web only for/through 30 minuts.
i want to buy MK-0677 too when i find it. now i'm on cjcDAC and i'm experience it. it's remained up for yesterday! so i asume it's real cjcDAC. 
next week i'll try to run 50mcg.  i feel more strong and better ...and i hope this shit will get to heal my pituitary and its right own gh release.
i get the feeling it's better to get some finasteride or dutasteride 'cause i feel a short of stress on my prostate (or gut?)(maybe on both two). I'll take dutasteride for prostate ,but what may i take for gut? i don't wanna get an enlargement on gut too,u know


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 26, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> No, it was in an article on a steroid blog site..
> Still trying to think on it.



also this please: 
i get the feeling cjcDAC will intact your own T3. so may i use OxyElite Pro by USP-Labs to help thyroid and get it to work less hard??
(actually i'm using SAN T3 and i like it...but maybe OxyElite will be better...what do u think about?  what stuff do u all use when u get to finish/exit/go out from T3&T4 long cycles?


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 29, 2010)

i feel better,very better!
that issue on gut (or prostate?) it was matter only of HCG and Clomid!
cjcDAC works fine! I mistake. it get not about 8 pulses..but it gets 15-20 pulses ED!
it's like a female pattern. every pulse each 1 hour ,half and i hour or so.

I saw some suppliers sell either cjc-1293(or mod.1-29 GRF) or cjc-1295 w/o DAC.
I thought mod.(1-29)GRF and cjc-1295w/oDAC to be the same stuff!
Does anyone know the difference?


----------

